# ارسم بسمه على فم يتيمه



## coptic hero (23 ديسمبر 2006)

*اخوتى الآعزاء

ارسموا بسمه على شفاه بنات يتيمات مسيحيات فى جمعيه تتكفل بحوالى 90 بنت من جميع الأعمار من سن 4 سنوات حتى 30 سنه اعطوهم ملابسكم المستغنى عنها او تبرعاتكم فعلا فعلا حالتهم صعبه جدا جدا وقد زرتهم فى احدى المرات فى القاهره فى منطقه الزيتون وتليفونهم هو 026336815    المسئول المختص شخص اسمه مجدى نسيم وعنوانها 18 شارع سنان المعطى المسرور يحبه الرب *


----------



## حازم (23 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> *اخوتى الآعزاء
> 
> ارسموا بسمه على شفاه بنات يتيمات مسيحيات فى جمعيه تتكفل بحوالى 90 بنت من جميع الأعمار من سن 4 سنوات حتى 30 سنه اعطوهم ملابسكم المستغنى عنها او تبرعاتكم فعلا فعلا حالتهم صعبه جدا جدا وقد زرتهم فى احدى المرات فى القاهره فى منطقه الزيتون وتليفونهم هو 026336815    المسئول المختص شخص اسمه مجدى نسيم وعنوانها 18 شارع سنان المعطى المسرور يحبه الرب *



*هيرو

بجد انت اتغيرت ولا انت كده من زمان وانا مش واخد بالى بجد انا فرحان بيك :yahoo: 

رغم انى بعيد عنهم خالص لاكن كفايه احساسك الجميل ده

يا رب كده على طول

بالجمال ده​*


----------



## coptic hero (24 ديسمبر 2006)

حازم قال:


> *هيرو
> 
> بجد انت اتغيرت ولا انت كده من زمان وانا مش واخد بالى بجد انا فرحان بيك :yahoo:
> 
> ...



*يا عم حازم انا لا اتغيرت ولا حاجه وعلى فكرة انا لى اصدقاء مسلمين كتيييير جدا محترمين زيك كده وباحبهم وبيحبونى وبنقضى الاعياد مع بعض على طول بس مش بنتكلم فى الدين احتراما لبعض علما بأنهم زيك كده مش متعصبين بس اللى بيحصل فى المنتدى والكلام اللى بيقولوه امثال لورد وبدر وهيثم شبانه يخلى الواحد ينفجر من الغيظ من كتر التلفيق وبيغلطوا ويخلوا الواحد يخرج عن شعورة انما انا بطبيعتى انسان ساخر جدا من اى موقف يقابلنى حتى لو من اقرب الناس وكلهم يتجنبون استفزازى لكى ينجون من ردودى الساخرة*


----------



## coptic hero (24 ديسمبر 2006)

*تبرعوا لهم ولا تنسوا
المعطى بسرور يحبه الرب*


----------



## coptic hero (24 ديسمبر 2006)

*شكرا جدا على التثبيت ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم وفعلا لقد اثبتم للجميع  انكم تتشبهون بالسيد المسيح فى حنانه على الفقراء واليتامى*


----------



## طارق حماد101 (24 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> اخوتى الآعزاء
> 
> ارسموا بسمه على شفاه بنات يتيمات مسيحيات فى جمعيه تتكفل بحوالى 90 بنت من جميع الأعمار من سن 4 سنوات حتى 30 سنه اعطوهم ملابسكم المستغنى عنها او تبرعاتكم فعلا فعلا حالتهم صعبه جدا جدا وقد زرتهم فى احدى المرات فى القاهره فى منطقه الزيتون وتليفونهم هو 026336815 المسئول المختص شخص اسمه مجدى نسيم وعنوانها 18 شارع سنان المعطى المسرور يحبه الرب



*أنا مسلم و لكني أقدر ماتفعله أيه العضو الكريم coptic hero 
شكراً لك على أنسانيتك و على نبل أخلاقك
و أسمح لي أن أعبر عن أحترامي و تقديري 
و أتمنى أن يهديك الله الى الأسلام*


----------



## mrmr120 (24 ديسمبر 2006)

ياهيرو انتا تعرف الشخص الى اسمة 
مجدى نسيم دة​


----------



## coptic hero (24 ديسمبر 2006)

mrmr120 قال:


> ياهيرو انتا تعرف الشخص الى اسمة
> مجدى نسيم دة​



لآ يا مرمر بس هو المسئول اللى قابلنا لما رحنا عندهم والتليفون ده بتاع الملجأ مش تليفونه الشخصى ليه فيه حاجه من ناحيته لو تعرفيه؟


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 ديسمبر 2006)

*شكرآ يا هيروووووووو على الموضوع

 الرب يعوضك​*


----------



## بيشوى الجنج (31 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا يا هيرو بس ان من الاسكندريه ومش عارف اسعدهم ازى


----------



## coptic hero (31 ديسمبر 2006)

بيشوى الجنج قال:


> شكرا يا هيرو بس ان من الاسكندريه ومش عارف اسعدهم ازى



ممكن تتصل بهم وتعمل لهم زيارة فى الدار بتاعتهم اسمها جمعية السيدات القبطيه والحقيقة انا مش عارف بس اكيد فيه طريقه هم ممكن يقولولك عليها ممكن حواله بريديه انا عن نفسى اسرتنا بتبعت لهم بحواله بريديه والمأكولات بنبعتها فى شركه شحن اسمها ايرجنت عموما اتصل بهم


----------



## mrmr120 (31 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> لآ يا مرمر بس هو المسئول اللى قابلنا لما رحنا عندهم والتليفون ده بتاع الملجأ مش تليفونه الشخصى ليه فيه حاجه من ناحيته لو تعرفيه؟


 

*لاء مفيش حاجة من ناحيتة بس ممكن *
*اطلع اعرفة *
*طيب هوة بشنب ولا من غير تخين ولا رفيع*​


----------



## coptic hero (31 ديسمبر 2006)

mrmr120 قال:


> *لاء مفيش حاجة من ناحيتة بس ممكن *
> *اطلع اعرفة *
> *طيب هوة بشنب ولا من غير تخين ولا رفيع*​



انا مش فاكره اوى بس هو غالبا تخين وحوالى 55 سنه وبعدين زيارتنا لهم كانت السنه الماضيه فى عيد القيامه فصعب انى افتكر شكله


----------



## mrmr120 (31 ديسمبر 2006)

انشاء الله هروح ازوهم 
واعمل الى فية النصيب
مرسى اوى اوى ياهيرو​


----------



## coptic hero (31 ديسمبر 2006)

mrmr120 قال:


> انشاء الله هروح ازوهم
> واعمل الى فية النصيب
> مرسى اوى اوى ياهيرو​



ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## REDEMPTION (3 يناير 2007)

*+*

*سلام ونعمه *


*الحبيب  كوبتك هيرو *

*هذا ليس بغريب على أولاد المسيح .. *


*ليساهم كل واحد منا بما يستطيعه ..*

*أى شىء .. المهم ان يكون بحالة جيده جداً بالنسبه للملابس *

*أما من ناحية النقود .. فقدم ما تستطيعه .. بلا خجل .. فأبوك الذى يرى فى الخفاء هو يجازيك علانيه *

*نعمة المسيح مع جميعكم*


----------



## coptic hero (3 يناير 2007)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> *سلام ونعمه *
> 
> ...



لا تنسى اخى الحبيب ريد ان ملكنا يسوع المسيح بارك الفلسين الذين من الآعواز اكثر من الاف الدنانير الفائضه ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## سامر.ج (8 يناير 2007)

كيف يمكن التبرع من خارج مصر؟


----------



## coptic hero (8 يناير 2007)

سامر.ج قال:


> كيف يمكن التبرع من خارج مصر؟



متهيأ لى ممكن تكلمهم وتشوف امكانيه ارسال حواله بريديه ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## merola (3 فبراير 2007)

هيروووووووووووووووو شكرا على شعورك النبيل 
بس انا عايزة اوصل للناس اللى مش هيقدر يوصلهم ممكن يدى الفلوس فى الكنيسة لاخوة الرب 
او لاى ملجا مسيحى قريب منة 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
صلى من اجلى 
ناردين


----------



## cnn_26 (8 مارس 2007)

شكرآ يا هيروووووووو على الموضوع


----------



## blue eyes (11 مارس 2007)

مشكور ع الموضوع والله يبارك فيك وبمساعدتك وحنانك وقلبك الكبير الله يعطي الكل ليساعدو الناس المحتاجة  للباس او الاكل ,,او الحب والحنان..​


----------



## nikeman (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ارسم بسمه على فم يتيمه*

شكراااا....
سلام المسيح لك


----------



## روح الامل (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ارسم بسمه على فم يتيمه*

السلام عليكم والرحمة 

اشكرك اختى على احساسك النبيل 

 ارجو من اختى ان تعلمني عن مقر الجمعية وهل لها فروع ام لا 

 عسى الله يدخلني الجنة


----------



## روح الامل (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ارسم بسمه على فم يتيمه*

الله الله عليك 

 حسن اسلامك وتقبل الله منك


----------



## الخطاب (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ارسم بسمه على فم يتيمه*

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## blackrock (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ارسم بسمه على فم يتيمه*

*انا برد علي حماد*
يا اخ حماد ميصعبش عليك هيرو
هيرو كده في الطريق الصحيح
وانت بتطلب منه ينحرف عن الطريق الصحيح
ربنا يهديك انت لحضن المسيح


----------



## blackrock (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ارسم بسمه على فم يتيمه*

*تعلي للمسيح يا حماد*


----------



## blackrock (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ارسم بسمه على فم يتيمه*

*رساله من المسيح الي الاخ حماد*
السماء تفرح بخاطي واحد يتوب اكثر من 99 بار لا يحتاجون الي التوبه


----------



## blackrock (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ارسم بسمه على فم يتيمه*

تعالي هو في انتظارك انت وامثالك


----------



## blackrock (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ارسم بسمه على فم يتيمه*

ربنا يهديكم للطريق الصحيح


----------



## ghawy_111 (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ارسم بسمه على فم يتيمه*

بركة رب المجد لكل
واحد يشارك


----------



## losivertheprince (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ارسم بسمه على فم يتيمه*

سلام المسيح : 
أحنا ممكن نصلي الاول وربنا يدبر 
لــ coptic hero  تشكر يا أستاذي وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## losivertheprince (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ارسم بسمه على فم يتيمه*

*سلام المسيح :
انا دخلت وشوفت الموقع ................. ده فرنساوي يا مرسي .......... اقصد يا أستاذ هاني .......... علي فكرة انا شيف ان الموضوع مش مهم لو بصينا ليه علي انه تصويت عادي ....... لكن ده هيدي فرصة لعدو الخير انه يشغل اولادة انا شايف ان رأ]نا مهم جدآ علي الاقل علشان ندافع عن نجاح كنيسة الله المجاهده ...... ارجو الاهتمام .
( ابواب الجحيم لن تقوي عليها )*​


----------



## vamdracula2005 (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ارسم بسمه على فم يتيمه*

من غير  تصويت يا هانى         المسيحيه  هى الاقوى


----------



## الناصرى (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ارسم بسمه على فم يتيمه*



> *تبرعوا لهم ولا تنسوا
> المعطى بسرور يحبه الرب*


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ارسم بسمه على فم يتيمه*

*ميرسى ياهيرو على الموضوع المهم دة

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## larra (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ارسم بسمه على فم يتيمه*

الله يباركلك يا اخي محتاجين فعلا نكون مع بعض في الخير

سواء كنا مسلمين ام مسيحين .


----------

